# 6.0 wont start without ether..



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

heres what the scanner reads... truck will start with ether and runs fine... will not start without ether.

rpm- 170 while cranking
ficmlpwer- 11.5V
FICMMPWR-48V
FICM SYNC-YES
FICMVPWR-11.5

IPR-15% KOEO, 85% CRANKING

ICP
ICP_DSD 1080 PSI
ICP_PRS 338 PSI CRANKING <------MY PROBLEM
ICP V- .61


AM i just looking at a bad icp valve?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you supposed to have at the icp while cranking? I always thought that icp wouldn't matter while starting ......not a 6.0 expert tho.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

icp needs a minimum of 500 psi to start. injectors are oil driven. stupid design... icp is fine. either the injection pressure regulator is bad, or theres a leak in the high pressure oil system. im still digging into this pile of crap


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I didn't know the psi to start knowing the icp issues I would try a new one and see if that fixes it. I have replaced quite a few at the dealer way back when.....but they were all for running and warrenty work


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess I'm still kinda lost....if it takes 500psi to start what's the psi while running? And. When running how's it run? Good. Missing?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

when running, over 500. runs great. just wont start without a squirt of either or brake clean. not building enough high pressure oil pressure to fire injectors untill the motor starts from ether and spins faster.tried new batts and jumpstarting too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I gotcha. Makes sence. What happens when its hot? Does it start without the juice?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

never really tried it hot. the guy that owns it said he was driving. stopped at his office, then it wouldnt restart. so i would assume it was hot then.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Can you ck the hpop output?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

well, the only test i know to do now is pull the icp valve, then use shop air pressure to pressurize the system and check for leaks. 

im not sure how to check just the hpop out.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 6 leaker has something in the high pressure oil system that leaks making the engine not start when hot. 
in the llast company they had over 20 6 leakers and every one did it. i don't know what the fix was because i refused one and kept my 7.3,but it should be an easy enough thing to research, it is a common problem with them.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

ok, ipr is good. so i started the air pressure test. could hear air leaking in the drivers side valve cover. pulled the valve cover and whalla!!! all the torx bolts were loose on the cast fuel piping (what is the right name for this?)...

can i just tighten them or will there be seals that need replacing?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Replace all the seals. There is a good chance they were damaged. If you have an IN dealer close the parts are half the cost as from ford.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Can I get the seals for the oil piping? The nipples that go to the injectors, at their socket, there must be an o ring there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There are orings,,,gss try mdi diesel in crown point


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Just O-rings, most common problem is the allen headed dummy plug on the high pressure oil rail. I had it happen to me but its a $30 part, I love my 6.0 but then again I do ALL the work my self, plus my egr delete . but we just purchased a 2012 F350 with the 6.7 so we will see how that goes now


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

got everything replaced, oil pipe o rings, standpiipes, dummy plugs, injector o rings, all good to go. what a pile of junk!


----------

